# 2016 Gobbler kill



## cooker338 (Apr 2, 2016)

My first turkey bow kill and my nephews first ever turkey hunt.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice job - your nephew looks excited!  That had to be fun!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 4, 2016)

That's awesome.  Congrats!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 4, 2016)

congrats


----------



## buff14 (Apr 4, 2016)

great hunt!!!


----------



## julian faedo (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice congrats


----------

